# ...



## flowerdog (Mar 11, 2012)

...


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Great tip! I have been working with Padauk lately and it's terrible for tear out. thanks !


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

You could try a back bevel on your plane of 5-10 degrees to increase the cutting angle of the plane. I would of course in crease the primary bevel too to make sure you have a total of 30 degrees. It would turn your cutting angle from 45 to 50 or 55.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i had a similar experience on some rowey mahogany some time back. i read a whole bunch of comments about this on Chris Schwartz's blog a few months ago, and there were some links to an overview by a japanese company than uses power planers on how to handle this grain. Basically, the end results was that you need some way to increase the cutting angle, having a close-set chip breaker, and use a narrow mouth - once you do those things you can get a good surface even going against the grain on any wood.

Obviously the plane will be much harder to push, but this is only for final smoothing. What this actually approaching is the geometry of a scraper plane. To do the preliminary shaping a lot of people recommend using a toothed blade.

Not the easiest thing in the world to deal with by a long shot! ;-)


----------

